# Drop-in air filter



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone been able to find a drop-in air filter preferably aFe dry? aFe website lists one for Atlas, same part number for both 4 cyl and VR6. Doesn't Tiguan have the same B cycle engine as Atlas? So technically air filter should be the same. I guess I can check OE air filter part numbers to see if they are the same. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I’m wondering this as well.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

How does this brand compare to K&N?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

L-Tig said:


> How does this brand compare to K&N?


I believe K&N is oiled where aFe comes either dry or oiled. I had aFe dry on all of my previous VW's and loved it.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> I believe K&N is oiled where aFe comes either dry or oiled. I had aFe dry on all of my previous VW's and loved it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Looks like I may try it for the wife’s Tiguan


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Based on K&N part numbers, the air filter is different for Atlas and Tiguan. Looks like though it is the same filter that is for MK7 and Audi A3/S3.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

aFe now lists 2018 Tiguan and corresponding drop-in filters including both oiled and dry versions. As I mentioned in my previous post it is the same PN as MK7 and Audi A3/S3. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for clarifying. When I was looking up the part number it was listed for Audi A3, but looks like it’s the same for the MQB Tiguan. 

Amazon currently has the 31-10254 for $62 with prime. Does anyone recommend another site to get this filter for a better price?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

L-Tig said:


> Thanks for clarifying. When I was looking up the part number it was listed for Audi A3, but looks like it’s the same for the MQB Tiguan.
> 
> Amazon currently has the 31-10254 for $62 with prime. Does anyone recommend another site to get this filter for a better price?


moddedeuros.com search for the filter by either the PN or for MK7/Audi A3

Coupon code "GOLFMK7FORUM" would give you 5% discount 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubdust (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, I found that a Pipercross Pp1895 works perfect. Just installed it today and it fit and works perfectly. 
Bought mine though ECS even though they said it doesn’t work. I cross referenced the K&N part number with Pipercross and they confirmed it’s a match. This filter is supposed to have a similar flow rate as a K&N but no need to oil. 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-pipercross-parts/performance-foam-air-filter/pp1895~ppc/


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> L-Tig said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for clarifying. When I was looking up the part number it was listed for Audi A3, but looks like it’s the same for the MQB Tiguan.
> ...


Wow even better thanks!


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

vdubdust said:


> Yes, I found that a Pipercross Pp1895 works perfect. Just installed it today and it fit and works perfectly.
> Bought mine though ECS even though they said it doesn’t work. I cross referenced the K&N part number with Pipercross and they confirmed it’s a match. This filter is supposed to have a similar flow rate as a K&N but no need to oil.
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-pipercross-parts/performance-foam-air-filter/pp1895~ppc/


Good find! That's why I like aFe dry, no oil needed.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

L-Tig said:


> Thanks for clarifying. When I was looking up the part number it was listed for Audi A3, but looks like it’s the same for the MQB Tiguan.
> 
> Amazon currently has the 31-10254 for $62 with prime. Does anyone recommend another site to get this filter for a better price?




Why would anyone pay $62 for an air filter? What problem are you trying to fix besides the money burning a hole in your pants?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

LarsTomasson said:


> Why would anyone pay $62 for an air filter? What problem are you trying to fix besides the money burning a hole in your pants?


I'll chime in. It's 50% better flow and reusable. Pay once $60 for the life of the vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Why would anyone pay $62 for an air filter? What problem are you trying to fix besides the money burning a hole in your pants?[/QUOTE]


the_jeep_now said:


> LarsTomasson said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone pay $62 for an air filter? What problem are you trying to fix besides the money burning a hole in your pants?
> ...


It’s a one time fee just clean it every ~10k miles instead of paying $20 for a new one each time 🙂


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the_jeep_now said:


> I'll chime in. It's 50% better flow and reusable. Pay once $60 for the life of the vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


How much power and torque are you expecting out of it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> How much power and torque are you expecting out of it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Is that a serious question? I expect none but the fact the air will flow more freely and let the turbo spool easily makes it worth for me. As mentioned before it is a one time investment vs $20+ every 20k miles.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> I'll chime in. It's 50% better flow and reusable. Pay once $60 for the life of the vehicle.


The reusable part could be a plus but not a big one. However, there is only one way to flow 50% more air through the same size filter and that is to filter the air less. You can't flow more air without bigger (or more) holes. Bigger holes let through small particles. I will stick with VW's excellent stock air filters until someone shows some evidence that our engines suffer from a lack of air. I feel no burning need to transfer money from my wallet to someone else's wallet without good cause.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The reusable part could be a plus but not a big one. However, there is only one way to flow 50% more air through the same size filter and that is to filter the air less. You can't flow more air without bigger (or more) holes. Bigger holes let through small particles. I will stick with VW's excellent stock air filters until someone shows some evidence that our engines suffer from a lack of air. I feel no burning need to transfer money from my wallet to someone else's wallet without good cause.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


That's totally your choice. I've made mine.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the_jeep_now said:


> Is that a serious question? I expect none but the fact the air will flow more freely and let the turbo spool easily makes it worth for me. As mentioned before it is a one time investment vs $20+ every 20k miles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes, it's a serious question. The incoming air will affect more of the n75 valve modulation. 

The pre-turbo restriction is the turbo inlet pipe

Reducing backpressure after the turbo will allow the turbo to spool up faster, and that's with a Downpipe higher higher flowing cats that no one makes

What do think the Tiguan has? A large displacement naturally aspirated V8?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> Yes, it's a serious question. The incoming air will affect more of the n75 valve modulation.
> 
> The pre-turbo restriction is the turbo inlet pipe
> 
> ...


Have never seen a proof of air filter make significant impact on hp/tq. Turbo inlet pipe is the same diameter going into the turbo as it's been proven it doesn't affect anything on MK7. It's one of those "don't waste your money on" mods. And even though yes, I have an aftermarket intake, TIP and TMD on my MK7 along with the downpipe. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the_jeep_now said:


> Have never seen a proof of air filter make significant impact on hp/tq. Turbo inlet pipe is the same diameter going into the turbo as it's been proven it doesn't affect anything on MK7. It's one of those "don't waste your money on" mods. And even though yes, I have an aftermarket intake, TIP and TMD on my MK7 along with the downpipe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


The stock turbo inlet pipe necks down prior to the turbo. An aftermarket inlet pipe maintains a constant diameter.
http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_Turbo_MQB_High_Flow_Turbo_Inlet_Pipe-4881-0.html

A reuseable filter sounds nice (especially when it's not a K&N which is known not to filter too well, especially when new), but the ROI is pretty long.

$62 ish per this thread... then add another $20 for the cleaning kit, https://www.ecstuning.com/b-afe-parts/pro-dry-s-restore-kit/90-59999~afe/

every 60,000 miles is when you change the stock filter, https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/engine-air-filter/5q0129620b/ about $25 for the Geniune VW one, so after 4 filter changes, you get the ROI, or about 240,000 miles.

An aftermarket MANN is around $18 plus shipping, https://www.ecstuning.com/b-mann-parts/engine-air-filter/5q0129620b~man/ so the ROI is even greater

For a stock intake box, I prefer a Cold Weather filter
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/airfilter/5q0129620c/

which has an additional layer of foam glued to the bottom, for "snow" but works as another filtering media for large contaminents.

An intake whose element is open and exposed, is great for the ricer in me, love hearing the DV noise.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I dropped a K&N in when I purchased the vehicle, took this out of the airbox while I was in there


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow that was in there in addition to the filter


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> The stock turbo inlet pipe necks down prior to the turbo. An aftermarket inlet pipe maintains a constant diameter.
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_Turbo_MQB_High_Flow_Turbo_Inlet_Pipe-4881-0.html
> 
> A reuseable filter sounds nice (especially when it's not a K&N which is known not to filter too well, especially when new), but the ROI is pretty long.
> ...


I agree with an aftermarket TIP maintains a constant diameter yet I've seen one dyno graph showing it makes any difference. Sure, every manufacturer claims certain gains but nobody proved those claims as far as I've seen. Wonder if one from MK7 would fit?

As far as high flow panel filter, I check and clean mine every 10k miles when I do the oil change. I can't even imagine what it would look like at 60k. No need for the cleaning kit if you opt for a dry filter like aFe so the cost is $60 period.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> I dropped a K&N in when I purchased the vehicle, took this out of the airbox while I was in there


Doing the same thing once the filter comes in on Wednesday. Haven't checked yet but is the driver passage blocked on the Tiguan as it is on MK7? I opened mine up on MK7 along with "snow guard" removal and high flow filter. Could tell some turbo noise after that mod.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

the_jeep_now said:


> Doing the same thing once the filter comes in on Wednesday. Haven't checked yet but is the driver passage blocked on the Tiguan as it is on MK7? I opened mine up on MK7 along with "snow guard" removal and high flow filter. Could tell some turbo noise after that mod.


Yes it is, I hogged mine out a while back, definitely more intake and DV sound.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> Yes it is, I hogged mine out a while back, definitely more intake and DV sound.


Nice! I have mine from MK7 up on the attic, wonder if it's a direct fit?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

https://youtu.be/GS69owXpGdY

I thought this was an interesting and relevant testing video


----------

